# How to increase threshold power?



## kef3844 (May 30, 2008)

Hi 
I can currently ride a 10.5 mile TT in 22:20. and weigh 140 lbs. To go faster I realize I need to increase my power at threshold, or perhaps to be able to ride closer to my lactate threshold for longer.

I have never trained with power meter and do intervals using PE and heart rate if I'm not feeling too fatigued. Mostly I do 2X20's and sometimes 3X5's, I don't have the most structured routine, what are the best intervals for me to do? 

thanks


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,

You TT over 28 mph and you weight 140 lbs? 

Wow you're fast.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

is this downhill?


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

those ones..


----------



## kef3844 (May 30, 2008)

So keep doing same intervals but try to up the intensity a little? Starting to how a PM would be handy.....


----------



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

*Dude . . .*

With times like you've posted you would be competing with local Pro/1/2 guys at our club TT. Keep doing what you are doing.

soup


----------



## EricN (Apr 9, 2009)

Did this TT have a turnaround?


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

kef3844 said:


> So keep doing same intervals but try to up the intensity a little? Starting to *see* how a PM would be handy.....


Yes, like I said before the 2x20s are your friend for TT's and your doing some Vo2 work with the 3x5 ones too, all good for TT, but beware, great for TT but if you are a roadie too, you need the race efforts and change of pace and recovery that go with it if you want to stay competitive there. 

And just to clear this up...it was an out and back wasnt it? (FYI this is a course which you ride out to half way point, turnaround and come back the same way  )


----------



## kef3844 (May 30, 2008)

Not exactly and out and back, but close,(what difference does that make anyway???) There is a turnaround but it is a lollipop so you don't have slam on the brakes and turn around in the middle of the road. Course is CCTT in Denver. For those that think i'm fast top pro times are about 29.5 mph average, so a lot faster than me.


----------



## rchung (Apr 19, 2009)

kef3844 said:


> To go faster I realize I need to increase my power at threshold, or perhaps to be able to ride closer to my lactate threshold for longer.


That's one way to do it. Another is to make better use of the power you have. And, of course, they're not mutually exclusive.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

kef3844 said:


> Not exactly and out and back, but close,(what difference does that make anyway???) There is a turnaround but it is a lollipop so you don't have slam on the brakes and turn around in the middle of the road. Course is CCTT in Denver. For those that think i'm fast top pro times are about 29.5 mph average, so a lot faster than me.


I still dont' get it. 22:20 is easily a top ten time in the CCTT P-1-2 field, isn't it? If you can tt with the top racers in your region (region being CO no less) and you only weigh 140 lbs, you should be giving us advice. Seriously, how'd you get to be so fast? What can I do to be like you.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

kef3844, perhaps try another forum http://biketechreview.com is a good start it covers optimising position and power.


----------

